# I'm done with GM...... 6.8 V-10?????'s



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright guys heres the scoop. I've had GM trucks for most of my adult life (I'm 40 now). I've had it with the pi$$ poor quality and support from the dealers. I don't want this to get into a pi$$ing match ford vs whomever.... My mind is made up but I have a ? about the motors ford offers. Yes I did a search under v 10, v-10, 6.8.... came up blank..... I know I do NOT want the 5.4. I'm leaning towards the v-10 just because generally it would cost less to fix then a diesel. I'd be hauling around my 248 skid. I know the diesel would be better but all i'd be using this truck for is plowing and towing a skid around once in a while. I'm thinking about the cost to repair and maintain a diesel is whats steering me away from the diesel. How good is the power in the v-10's? longivity? how well does it work towing with the auto tranny?

TIA
Mike


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I always thought the v10 was a gas guzzler. But I have a diesel anyways, and ford has a new diesel, 6.4 I believe and it has two turbos in it and can haul a lot with the fith wheel 26000 I believe


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Many guys on here love their V10s. The only one I ever drove never seemed to have any decent power and only got 6 mpg with a small load, however it was in a 550 dump truck so maybe in a pickup they arent as bad?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey mick,

I researched and drove a bunch of Ford V10's when I was on the hunt for a new truck (about 5 months worth of driving/reading the internet). First off- Go to ford-trucks.com and look under the V10 section for a bunch of reading material- very good info there.

Second- They are based off the 5.4 V8 which is known to be a bulletproof motor, the popping spark plugs isn't really an issue anymore. Things that seem to go bad are the exhaust manifolds tend to crack. A lot of guys are just replacing them with aftermarket headers because they are cheaper and really wake the truck up. 

Fuel mileage seems to always be about 1-2mpg less than a 5.4, but at the same time any 3/4 truck is getting anywhere from 11mpg-16mpg tops, so if your looking at a gasser, that is what is to be expected.

They have a great transmission behind them- the Torqueshift that is obviously found with the diesels as well. Very reliable, great shifts, not much else to be said. 

They have great power from what I personally thought. The 3 valve (2005-2010) spun up the RPM's very quick and moved a big crew cab F250 very easily.

Many guys put a Programmer, intake, and exhaust into them which apparently makes them into a whole different animal. 

For a powerful gas alternative to a diesel truck that will be very reliable, I don't think you can go wrong. Only problem is finding them- most people hold onto them just like a diesel, the 5.4's are everywhere.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

the new 2011 diesels are 6.7 liter anyway i dont know too many people with the v10 so i could not tell you much about them but i do see alot them on the road i would check fords website and see the specs and torqs for what your looking for .


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

V10's are a good solid reliable motor. They're not exactly fuel miser's, but you don't buy a truck for fuel economy. I see 13mpg on the highway, 9-10 around town, worst towing MPG was 7 with an enclosed car trailer bucking a head wind. Empty fuel mileage will be 1-2 mpg less than a 5.4 V8, but loaded or towing, my V10's actually get better economy than my 5.4's since they don't have to work as hard to accomplish the same task. Seems weird, but that's the way they are.

I've got a couple V10's, a 2003 and a 2005, both great motors, the 2005 with the 3-valve and 5 speed tranny is a huge improvement over the 99-04 2-valve, but the older V10's were no slouch either. My 2005 has 98k on it, and the motor's never been touched aside from oil changes. My daily driver previous to this one, a 2000 V10 ran up to 90k with absolutely no issues when I sold it. They're a great alternative if you don't really need a diesel. The 99-01's were the plug popper's everyone likes to talk about, although it seems less common in my experience than the internet makes it seem. The 05 and up the plugs are in there a little too good, and sometimes break off when trying to pull them out. Can't wait to do the ones on my 05 this summer... 

If you're buying new, you're out of luck on the V10 unless you get a 450 or 550 chassis cab. The 2011's with the new 6.2 gasser are sweet though, and seemed to have plenty of power when I test drove one a couple days ago. Less torque than the V10 at lower RPM, as expected, but it pulled hard once the revs were up.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

You can't go wrong with the V-10. If you are not using it as a daily hauler/tow vehicle, I'm not really convinced that you ever really recoup the cost of the diesel over the life of the truck. Plus even if you get a couple more miles per gallon with the 5.4, if you drive 15,000 a year you might save around $500/yr(not worth it to have something that feels underpowered). Its like a $300 option from the factory and you get 60 more hp and about 100 more ft-lbs of torque than the 5.4. Quality numbers are good on the Ford gas engines too.

If you are looking to buy new, you can probably still find some 2010's in dealer stock. Probably offering rebates too to move them for the 2011's.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have driven a couple of V10's and they are more than capable, and even the 5.4 V8 is a capable engine. More and more I'm seeing people concerned with having LOTS of power, for towing, if you are only towing here and there, do you really need an excess of power, I don't think so, And for daily driving do you reallly need any more power than is needed for moving the truck along, not really. It's nice to have the power if you wanna jump on it,,but really not NEEDED. If you are looking for power to really fly around, I drove a 5.7 HEMI Ram 2500, and it had that kind of power, like get up salute and sprint off. But I never felt that my F350 5.4 was "UNDER POWERED" even when pulling. Under powered as in it couldnt get out of its own way or would get you killed on an entrance ramp. No speedster,,,but not "Underpowered"

If you come across a really good deal on a 5.4 V8 it might be worth grabbing it, and enjoying the extra cash, or throwing an exhaust on it, as the stock ones are not very power friendly.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

I know several people with the 5.4 and the 6.8 and they would all go for the v 10 if they ha there choice. I on the other hand have always run the 7.3 powerstroke and love it


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the responses everyone!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I drove a few of the v10's, they seem to be a good solid engine. Once i towed with a diesel i could never go back. It's so nice to have all that power whenever you need it, But i guess it depends what your towing. Also for plowing my gasser friends are refueling 2 times to my 1


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've had my V10 excursion for over a year now. i've put 17k miles on her and done nothing but put gas in it. only repair was balljoints which ofcourse had nothing to do with the motor/tranny.

i've got a open intake,free flowing muffler and a tuner on mine. shes got alot of power..the tune really made the differance with how it drove. i now have almost 100k on it now and she should go abother 100k w/little trouble.

mine is my daily driver i get around 9mpg(with my heavy 20" wheels and lead foot) in town and 12-14 on the highway. it got better w/the stock wheels and tires ofcourse about 1-2mpg better in both cases.


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have the 2010 V10 and it has no upgrades or tuners etc. I tow my mini backhoe with my 14x7 utility trailer and I don't even require tow haul.You would swear nothing was even there. Lots of Power and lots of torque but lots of gas.... I also run an F350 so it is carring a little extra weight to. I love my truck but I think I would have liked the new 6.2 L for a little more fuel economy. I average 28 liters per 100Km. If you have any ? just ask.


----------



## Cherryco (Dec 3, 2008)

My father is driving my old 99 around these days. The truck now has 232,000 miles on it. It runs as good as new. The only problems we have ever had was the AC motor last year. We pull equipment trailers several times a week with no problem. I would not hesitate to buy another V10.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Love my V10.

Pros: 
Plenty of power for towing and pushing
Not terrible on gas (I'm getting between 11-15)
Reliable as any 4.6 or 5.4 
Quieter than a diesel

Cons:
They tend to spit exhaust manifold studs. (do a search and you'll see what I mean)
11-15 mpg


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Good reading we just picked up a 2002 V10 Lariat with 128K and a new MM2 for 9K hopefully it works out.


----------



## balreadysaid (Jul 23, 2010)

i have a 2000 f350 with a v10 and i feel like it is a really great work truck. they plow really good and can push the banks back better than anything else i have used. fuel economy is the only problem with them and if you drive like i do you will get 5 mpg cause i am always to the boards! i get 8 when i am easy on it. it is punishing my wallet and i do plan to get rid of it for a diesel. in the mud i personally think a v10 is the best motor for keeping the tires turning and not being so heavy you sink out of site, plus on fords your can run 35 inch tires easily which makes it just a better truck. i have headers on mine and a diablo predator tuner i run it in the 93octane position and i can say the truck is quick when it shifts out @ 6 GRAND she sure is screaming lol ussmileyflag


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

we have 10 or more v10s in our fleet of busses at my day job, some as old as 03 and some as new as 2010. its not uncommon for us to get 250k on these vehicles. in the 8 years Ive been wrenching on the ford e vans i have not had to change a water pump (couldn't say that about gm), but have done my share of ball joints. over all i would consider a v10 if i were looking for another truck.


----------



## Pullin&Plowin (Feb 10, 2011)

I just bought a 2001 f 250 regular cab long bed with a V10 my father in law ordered the truck brand new and has owned it since i bought it. THE TRUCK HAS 342,000 MILES ON IT! It runs like brand new yet and most of its life was spent pulling a 24 foot cattle trailer.


----------

